# Watchdog? Does anyone on here have it?



## outlaw250 (Dec 11, 2009)

Does anyone have lineage back to Watchdog or a direct Watchdog?


----------



## BLUE PIT BULL MAN (May 22, 2009)

I do!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## outlaw250 (Dec 11, 2009)

*Please post pictures!*

Can I see some pictures?


----------



## DueceAddicTed (Sep 28, 2009)

Yea post that beautiful dog Matt ~!!!


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

My dogs have watchdog on one side. However it is back in the 6th, 7th, 8th and 9th gens.


----------



## rosesandthorns (Nov 1, 2008)

I have Watchdog too. If you look at my album you will see Suki and she has the old Watchdog on top.


----------



## BLUE PIT BULL MAN (May 22, 2009)

he is 39 percent watchdog


----------



## BLUE PIT BULL MAN (May 22, 2009)

I have others that are around the same amount watchdog but theyare young still i could post if you are interested.


----------



## outlaw250 (Dec 11, 2009)

Sure post em! Here is one boy that got me interested in Watchdog's!


----------



## BLUE PIT BULL MAN (May 22, 2009)

Thats Otto he is from watchdog / grapvine lines!!!! and lives in cali thats a nice looking dog for sure he is more bully then the watchdog stuff i have but he really is a good looking dog for sure.


----------



## BLUE PIT BULL MAN (May 22, 2009)

here is a thread from a bully site were he is also
The Watchdog Bloodline Lives on.... - Clubbully


----------



## BLUE PIT BULL MAN (May 22, 2009)




----------



## outlaw250 (Dec 11, 2009)

I love that last picture you cross-posted! That one shows that one can go for a bullier style, and still be nice and clean!


----------



## Indigo Bully Connection (Dec 21, 2006)

I really like that bulldog!


----------



## aarondaync (Jul 17, 2010)

My pup felony is half watchdog.. I'm on my phone at work haha but when I get home ill post some pics of him and his dad


----------



## BLUE PIT BULL MAN (May 22, 2009)

watchdog a little more mature


----------



## jayandlacy (Sep 21, 2009)

I do as well. Kaos is blue dog in my album. he is watchdog, but it is not all he is.


----------



## coppermare (Jun 25, 2010)

Yes, this one has watchdog and or jeep can't remember

.


----------



## aarondaync (Jul 17, 2010)

heres my pup at 3 weeks (hes half razors edge and half watchdog)

the lady we got him from took this and send it to me


----------



## Rudy4747 (Nov 29, 2009)

Dooney has watchdog on his bottom half. mixed with jeep.


----------



## aus_staffy (Nov 10, 2009)

Was the Watchdog line started with protection training in mind? I think I remember reading that somewhere but it was a long time ago.


----------



## dixieland (Aug 14, 2009)

BLUE PIT BULL MAN said:


> watchdog a little more mature


Matt I got a call from the higher persons that be and they told me you need to give me your dog.


----------



## aarondaync (Jul 17, 2010)

BLUE PIT BULL MAN said:


> watchdog a little more mature


he looks just like my puppys dad!


----------

